# Its a MONSTER!!



## Uk1 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Okay so here it is......*

*The long veggy to the flower stage & my god i got a tree on my hands if it really does triple in size lolz:hubba:*

*This baby makes me smile when im sad hahaha.*





* (Vegged for well over 6 months) *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 4, 2007)

*Very nice mang. :aok: How tall is she? *


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 4, 2007)

I couldnt really say right now as its in the dark period but few weeks ago about 3ft but also at that stage it wasnt looking as lovely as it is now


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice bush Uk!


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 4, 2007)

ohhh i wonder how top heavy she may get?? nice grow man.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 4, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> ohhh i wonder how top heavy she may get?? nice grow man.


 
Thats going to get alot biger yet. Good Job!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 4, 2007)

*Man O man is she gonna be a big girl. She's gonna stretch another 1 or 2 feet once put into flower.  Sure hope you have enough room.  *


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Dec 4, 2007)

well at least you wont have to chop down a christmas tree!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2007)

Dang UK, nice....

Might want to change the date on your camera tho.


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 4, 2007)

Shakey B0n3S said:
			
		

> well at least you wont have to chop down a christmas tree!!!!


 Lol. thats nice.

Beautiful


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 4, 2007)

dang thats a beauty... ur gonna get a lot of bud of that


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 4, 2007)

nice houseplant


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 5, 2007)

my friend is helping me out with this by buying all that is needed lolz , so however much bud comes off it only half goes in my pocket but thats fine by me ....

we got this plant fertalizer food stuff that upposedly half the ppl in the world use 

its like got this pump thing what you squeeze & it sends it through a tube into a little part that also has a measuring part on it , says 5ml for every litre of water you use ... i hope the stuff works like a magic bean


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr (Dec 5, 2007)

now that is something to be proud off  GJ m8
my babies are saying that want to be just like that when they grow up


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 5, 2007)

haha thx , GL with your babies


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 5, 2007)

great lookin plant


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Dec 5, 2007)

my girls are almost 3 ft theyve been vegging for 2 months now WOOT!!! GOOOO SOILLLLL!!!!


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice going , post some pics up this is the 3ft club lol


----------



## gangalama (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont mean to sound negative but you may regret your excessive veg time. If your going to flower that inside it is going to need plenty of space and light. I have budded a similarly large bush and  a whole lot of it was under matured due to light distrebution.(the tops finish,bottom doesnt) Smaller, more controllable plants are not only easier to grow, but they generally grow better. If you do bud your plant be sure to get a lot of string as it will likely need support. And if you don't, clone it up! Grow the clones


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 5, 2007)

i flower all my plants arround 10 inches. most the time it takes my plants 2 1/2 months to get this big but they are robust thick stemmed plants. a good closet strain i got from a friend. cant wait to see some flowerin pics. keep up the good work. you will be thanked for your patience in the end. peace!


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 6, 2007)

:hubba: 





			
				gangalama said:
			
		

> I dont mean to sound negative but you may regret your excessive veg time. If your going to flower that inside it is going to need plenty of space and light. I have budded a similarly large bush and a whole lot of it was under matured due to light distrebution.(the tops finish,bottom doesnt) Smaller, more controllable plants are not only easier to grow, but they generally grow better. If you do bud your plant be sure to get a lot of string as it will likely need support. And if you don't, clone it up! Grow the clones


 
Thanks for the info , as it happens though the bottom is showing more signs than the top as far as hairs go , dunno if thats what happens first of all, it certainly is growing out with more leaves also so hopefully if all goes well the whole plant will be the same bushiness ... :hubba:


----------



## gangalama (Dec 12, 2007)

yah I find my plants mature on the bottoms quicker as well. But if they dont recieve light they wont swell


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 5, 2008)

*ok pplz here's the update so far , im getting tired of this plant to be honest ... woulda expected it to be done by now , there's alot of rusty parts xD but i dont care! *

some are obviously shown with the light on so dont try tell me my light is crap lol


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 5, 2008)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> *This baby makes me smile when im sad hahaha.*


 
LOL!  That is awesome man.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 5, 2008)

what sort of light have you stuck her under?
six monthsis a long time for veg man...


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 5, 2008)

lol shuggy yea i know m8 but thats cuz of the light situation , im using hps now since i started this thread , prolly bit before too , 400w and a nice big reflector xD


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 5, 2008)

nice man, they`ll love that HPS for flower dude.
good luck, happy new year btw.


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 5, 2008)

oh shuggy, check out the mini budda thread in my sig , thats the 1 i was talking about in pm


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 5, 2008)

yea happy new year m8


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just sum updates taken bout 20mins ago!






​


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 12, 2008)

Lookin great bro that thing is a monster im shure ur gonna get some masive buds off that ladie ,,good luck 












HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## nixon (Jan 12, 2008)

might be looking at an LB+ dry weight. Youre crazy haha


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 12, 2008)

wow looks good


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 13, 2008)

she looks great dude, can you take a pic of her in natural light?


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah shuggy , will do but gotta wait till its bright enough, its to dull at the moment ..


----------



## Blunted (Jan 14, 2008)

lol how you going to make a thread called monster with a 3 ft plant. Can we get some outdoor growers to post on this thread? Heh she looks beautious, I'd like to see her flowers.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 14, 2008)

why not?...and i`ve seen some big monsters in my time, i think you were refering to outdoor grows as they can get to astronomical heights like 8-12ft, but this could be replicated indoors if you use 5gall containers, and let her stretch. at the moment i use 3gall pots and have had a few 5-6ft`ers under my 400w HPS.


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 14, 2008)

some outdoor growers? this thread? nice one ... its indoor so , how you going to say get some outdoor growers on this thread when its indoor growing  ...(bleeper)


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 14, 2008)

looking good UK man how long she been in for flower again ??


----------



## Blunted (Jan 14, 2008)

So you vegged for over 6 months and she's only 3 ft? Did you engage her in any training? and what were your lumens during veg?


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> looking good UK man how long she been in for flower again ??


 

bout 5weeks dubba


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Blunted said:
			
		

> So you vegged for over 6 months and she's only 3 ft? Did you engage her in any training? and what were your lumens during veg?


 

i said about 3ft i was guesstamating , the lights were crap to begin with thats why i left it in veg for so long , lumens at that time were only 3000-4500 + normal day light from window , it had nothing going for it at the time which is why personaly im happy with it now. 

:fid:


----------



## Chubakkaz (Jan 16, 2008)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> i flower all my plants arround 10 inches. most the time it takes my plants 2 1/2 months to get this big but they are robust thick stemmed plants. a good closet strain i got from a friend. cant wait to see some flowerin pics. keep up the good work. you will be thanked for your patience in the end. peace!



what is the name of this strain!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 17, 2008)

2 1/2 months for 10 inches!!??  at ten weeks veg you should have at least a 2 ft tree man, unless growing lowryder or some other strain we don`t know  about.
maybe a "hot" soil mix stunting the growth.(total guess)


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 1, 2008)

ok its been a while since i updated 

here


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Feb 1, 2008)

Bid ole plant. 

She looks to be nute burned? Hard to tell with the lighting on the pics.


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 1, 2008)

lolz , its not nute burn its a lack of something or too much heat , too hard to tell myself too  

its not to be worried about now its gonna be done soon enough


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 1, 2008)

Shakey B0n3S said:
			
		

> well at least you wont have to chop down a christmas tree!!!!


 
Haha.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 3, 2008)

how much longer dude?


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking GREAT!


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 4, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> how much longer dude?


 
lol im trimming each time i need a smoke to test it 

i dunno really just few weeks i guess


----------



## Melissa (Feb 4, 2008)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> lol im trimming each time i need a smoke to test it
> 
> 
> lol just reminds me of what ive been doing :tokie:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 4, 2008)

it`s cool to take a "sample", but ry not to over-do it, too much pruning can delay flower and even stop bud production! patience man,patience...


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 5, 2008)

heres the last im taking till it gets cut down


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 5, 2008)

she looks good man, how`s the trichome developement coming along? cant se much from the pics.


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 6, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> she looks good man, how`s the trichome developement coming along? cant se much from the pics.


 

not 100% sure what to be looking for but if you mean the actual hairy bit then its slowly turning amberish


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 7, 2008)

does she have a thick sugar coating?


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice guy Keep it green.


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 8, 2008)

You have a nice plant first of all.  You need to trim it very well.  All of that lower vegetation will be totally shaded by the canopy.  If you trim it well then the excess energy will go toward the top arms.  If not the buds with not weigh as much because of the over vegetation.


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 8, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> does she have a thick sugar coating?


 

well touch the bud and it sticky as hell & only really really smells wen you touch it then stick ya finger up ya nose lol j/k , and the leafs are really strange to feel not like normal flimsy kinda feel & lots of crystal lookin on leafs , does that answer it?


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 8, 2008)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> You have a nice plant first of all. You need to trim it very well. All of that lower vegetation will be totally shaded by the canopy. If you trim it well then the excess energy will go toward the top arms. If not the buds with not weigh as much because of the over vegetation.


 

my friend told me to trim off all the lower branches is that what your saying , im reading through too quickly ive not got much time on my hands right now


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> well touch the bud and it sticky as hell & only really really smells wen you touch it then stick ya finger up ya nose lol j/k , and the leafs are really strange to feel not like normal flimsy kinda feel & lots of crystal lookin on leafs , does that answer it?


sure does man, great to hear. can`t wait for the smoke report:hubba:


----------



## gangalama (Feb 8, 2008)

yahyah Glad2see she turned out 4ya. Enjoy the stash!!!:bong2:


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 9, 2008)

tyty


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thread Closed!!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 16, 2008)

smoke report???


----------



## groworganic (Feb 16, 2008)

that plant is a beast!  you're gonna need an axe when its time to harvest her lol!    looking great so far.  good luck man


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 16, 2008)

Yea you don't want to be touching or squeezing the buds its no good.  Yea I was curious to hear the crystal bit as well, that'll really keep you current on it's maturity....if you go to radio shack you should pick up a jewelers loupe like a magnifying glass and you can see the development of the trich's (crystals) and judge the maturity.

Good luck, sweet effin plant!


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 18, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> smoke report???


 

lol average taste , not to special but good enough to pack with other bud lol 

mannn i was hoping for nice taste considering it smelt nice to touch but when it dried out smelt nothing like it


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 18, 2008)

anyway goto blue cheese thread now lol , not good signs i dont think


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 20, 2008)

that don`t sound too good man, but you`ll only get better at growing and your finished product will also improve.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 20, 2008)

Smell and Taste can be brought on when you cure up the finished product too man IMO if shes ready to come down take her down and dry and cure for a bit this will help improve the taste and such of her. good growing man that looks to be a nice plant man.


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 22, 2008)

ty , that plant is long been in my lungs , my friend cured abit too which tasted alright , better than previous hg ive had


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 22, 2008)

a good cure, good advice man.


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 23, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> a good cure, good advice man.


 

whats that mean?? lolzzzzzzzz


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 25, 2008)

it means a good cure will improve the over-all product??????
you couldn`t get that????


----------



## Uk1 (Mar 1, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> it means a good cure will improve the over-all product??????
> you couldn`t get that????


 

lol okie dokie


----------

